# Georgia High School Fishing 2016-2017 Season



## rolltide52beard

Here is the new schedule for the GHSF trail.  We averaged 70 boats per tournament last year and we expect to continue to grow this year.  Details are available at georgiahighschoolfishing.com or email me scott@georgiahighschoolfishing.com.

Sunday September 11, 2016 – Early Bird Challenge
 Lake Lanier – Little Hall Park - Not a points tournament
Sunday October 30, 2016 – Trail Tournament
 Lake Lanier – Little Hall Park
Sunday November 13, 2016 – Trail Tournament 
Lake Lanier – Little Hall Park
Sunday March 19, 2017 – Trail Tournament
Lake Lanier – Little Hall Park
Sunday April 23, 2017 – Trail Tournament 
Lake Lanier – Little Hall Park
Sunday May 7, 2017 – Trail Tournament
Lake Lanier – Little Hall Park
Sunday– GHSF Classic – June 10th and 11th 
Lake Chickamauga -Chester Frost State Park 

2016 -2017 General Guidelines:
- 7 Tournaments - 
   - 5 Trail tournaments on Lake Lanier 
   - 1 Year end Classic on Chickamagua in June
   - 1 Early Bird Challenge
- GHSF works in conjunction with TBF/SAF so dates will not conflict
- Team format - Keep your partner for the entire season, no alternates
- Teams will drop their lowest tournament when determining end of the year points and standings.
- Must be a member of GHSF ($60 per team to join GHSF)
- $30 Entry Fee per tournament
- Must be a current high school student
- Must have a boat captain who is at least 19 years old and not currently in high school. 
- Captain must always drive the boat when combustion engine is running.
- Boat captains cannot fish but can drive the trolling motor, net, cull, weigh fish, etc.
-Student anglers (team members) may drive the trolling motor.


----------



## rolltide52beard

*Results from our first tournament*

We had a wonderful turnout of 78 boats.   
See you October 30th.


----------



## rolltide52beard

*GHSF October 30th - High School Tournament*

This Sunday will be our first points tournament of the year.  We are expecting about 100 boats so get to the ramp early.  The 369 Bridge will be closed this weekend for road construction and there will be a lot of traffic on the 53 bridge by Little Hall Park be sure to give yourself extra time.  
Here are the times and information:

Registration will open at 5:30
Rules meeting - 6:45 AM on the water
Blast off - 7:15 or safe light
Weigh in - Starts at 3:00

You must be a member of GHSF in order to fish.  If you paid your $30 per student membership fee at the last tournament you only need to pay the $30 per boat entry fee on Sunday.


----------



## Houstonmcclurkan

I was planning on fishing this tournament but my driver wasn't able to make it. Would you happen to know anyone who would be willing to drive their boat?


----------



## rolltide52beard

*Drivers*



Houstonmcclurkan said:


> I was planning on fishing this tournament but my driver wasn't able to make it. Would you happen to know anyone who would be willing to drive their boat?



Sorry, I don't know of any off the top of my head.
I would check with local bass clubs sometimes they will take kids out.


----------



## rolltide52beard

*Results from 10-30-16*

Had a great turnout despite really difficult fishing. 
110 Boats.  Its never too late to join.


----------



## rolltide52beard

Times and information for the November 13th Tournament
Parking will be an issue once again. There are several things we can do to improve the parking situation. There is a large parking lot on the East side of the bathrooms. If you don't have a trailer attached to your vehicle you need to park there. If you park in the main parking lot without a trailer you will be ticketed. If this continues to be a problem I am willing and able to deduct points from teams that don't follow the parking instructions. Please arrive early.
You can arrive by water if you like to. If you are able to and feel it's safe you can launch at Duckett Mill, War Hill, or any other park. When you check in please tell me that you arrived by water and we will do a extra livewell check.
Registration Opens - 5:00 AM
Mandatory Rules meeting on the water - 6:15 AM
Blast off - 6:45 AM or safe light 
Weigh in will begin at 3:00 PM


----------



## rolltide52beard

*November 13th Results*

We had another great turnout with 98 boats and the fishing has picked up for many of the teams.  We had our all time heaviest weight with a 19.57 bag of spots anchored by a 6.23 spot caught by Sawyer Smith and Collin Wallis.  






















https://scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=922b3f231902b976101e67c7ec110ace&oe=58C41053


----------



## rolltide52beard

Times and information for the March 19th Tournament
Parking will be an issue once again. There are several things we can do to improve the parking situation. There is a large parking lot on the East side of the bathrooms. If you don't have a trailer attached to your vehicle you need to park there. If you park in the main parking lot without a trailer you will be ticketed.  Please arrive early.
You can arrive by water if you like to. If you are able to and feel it's safe you can launch at Duckett Mill, War Hill, or any other park. When you check in please tell me that you arrived by water and we will do a extra livewell check.

Registration Opens - 5:30 AM
Mandatory Rules meeting on the water - 6:45 AM
Blast off - 7:00 AM or safe light 
Weigh in will begin at 3:00 PM


----------



## rolltide52beard

Times and information for the April 23rd Tournament
Parking will be an issue once again. There are several things we can do to improve the parking situation. There is a large parking lot on the East side of the bathrooms. If you don't have a trailer attached to your vehicle you need to park there. If you park in the main parking lot without a trailer you will be ticketed. Please arrive early.
You can arrive by water if you like to. If you are able to and feel it's safe you can launch at Duckett Mill, War Hill, or any other park. When you check in please tell me that you arrived by water and we will do a extra livewell check.

Registration Opens - 5:15 AM
Mandatory Rules meeting on the water - 6:30 AM
Blast off - 6:45 AM or safe light 
Weigh in will begin at 3:00 PM


----------

